# Cheap 2.0 breezeway setup



## 89vision (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a Sony STR-d915(110W per ch) receiver and I want to use it on my breezeway(screened in porch area) for music. 

Was originally looking into getting the dayton B652's, but recent reviews seem pretty negative. 

I was just about to pull the trigger on the Micca MB42, but I just saw a recent Cnet review of the Monoprice MBS-650. About the same price and Cnet claims better performance from the Monoprice's, but with cheaper spring connectors. 

The size is not an issue for me. These will live semi permanently in a screened in area away from wind, rain, and sunlight, but will be exposed to heat and cold. They might move to the garage later but that is yet to be decided. 

I want to keep the price for the speakers and wire under 60.00USD. 

Open to other options as well if they are out there. 

Amazon suggests purchasing 50ft of 16 gauge speaker wire for ~$8 for these speakers, is this appropriate? Will I need any additional hardware? 

Thanks.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

"These will live semi permanently in a screened in area away from wind, rain, and sunlight, 
but will be exposed to heat and cold." 

You are going to need speakers made for outdoor temperature/climate control.
Most of them will come with their mounting brackets.

Also, you may need to raise the the budget a little more.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have heard rumors that the Dayton's have had a change in manufacturers and are not as good as they used to be, don't know that it's true or not. The Micca's would probably do okay but I'd suggest you go with theMB442X as they have an upgraded crossover, but then that blows your budget. Don't know anything about the Monoprice speakers. I'd suspect they will all struggle and sound a bit thin in your intended environment.

16 awg should be fine for any of those speakers as long as you keep it under 50ft. A good general guideline;

Wire size... 2 Ω load........... 4 Ω load........... 6 Ω load............. 8 Ω load
22 AWG....	3 ft (0.9 m)...... 6 ft (1.8 m)....... 9 ft (2.7 m)....... 12 ft (3.6 m)
20 AWG....	5 ft (1.5 m)...... 10 ft (3 m)........ 15 ft (4.5 m)..... 20 ft (6 m)
18 AWG.... 8 ft (2.4 m)...... 16 ft (4.9 m)..... 24 ft (7.3 m)..... 32 ft (9.7 m)
16 AWG.... 12 ft (3.6 m).... 24 ft (7.3 m)..... 36 ft (11 m)...... 48 ft (15 m)
14 AWG.... 20 ft (6.1 m).... 40 ft (12 m)	
12 AWG.... 30 ft (9.1 m)	
10 AWG.... 50 ft (15 m)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> "These will live semi permanently in a screened in area away from wind, rain, and sunlight,
> but will be exposed to heat and cold."
> 
> You are going to need speakers made for outdoor temperature/climate control.
> ...


+1, to both points.

Indoor speakers used in an environment like that will not last, especially the cabinets. Your budget is indeed a bit on the low side, but maybe something from here might work.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> Indoor speakers used in an environment like that will not last, especially the cabinets. Your budget is indeed a bit on the low side, but maybe something from here might work.


Yes, check the Parts Express options - this is the (filtered) $50-100 dollar options.

Also, Monoprice does have some outdoor speakers
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10904&cs_id=1090405&p_id=6971&seq=1&format=2


----------

